
Counting lines 60% faster than wc, with Clojure and core.async - tosh
https://hackernoon.com/counting-lines-60-faster-than-wc-with-clojure-core-async-1af4ce058884
======
an0nym0us1
I did something like the single-threaded naive approach from
[http://lemire.me/blog/2017/02/14/how-fast-can-you-count-
line...](http://lemire.me/blog/2017/02/14/how-fast-can-you-count-lines/) and
outperformed wc -l slightly. But Lemire's vectorized/bit magic'd version is
16x as fast as the naive.

